# 2000 suzuki quad runner 500 4x4



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

I just traded my 29.5 swap lites and audio tube for a 2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 4x4 it smokes s little but has a ton of power. Does any one know anything about these bikes. I have worked on a couple quadrunner 250s back in the day but this is the first 500 I have ever seen. 

It needs the boot on left Cv axle replaced(I have axle out now waiting on boot that will be here tomorrow) back brakes need to be fixed, and the smoking issue needs to be fixed. It come with good 25" stock Dunlop tires and a warn 2500# which that currently isn't working (sodder connection broke on brush but I'm fixing it now) 

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 29.5" all skinny swamplites on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, big red gear reduction, home made radiator relocater

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok so update. I've rebuilt the busted Cv joint and rebuilt the carb. The bike still burns oil but I'm gona let it alone for now. I got the winch fixed and put 26" dirt devils on the front with 26" itp 589 on back. The bike already gas a 2" lift kit on it and I'm thinking about putting some 29.5-12-12 laws all the way around it to use as a mud bike.
































2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, big red gear reduction, home made radiator relocater

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

I also plan on pulling all the lights off the front and replacing them with 2 4 inch round LED lights relocating the radiator and figuring out how to snorkel it

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, big red gear reduction, home made radiator relocater

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks a little rough but w/ some TLC it should run like a tank


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Ill prolly pull all the fender extinctions off of it and recover the seat. If I can get enough clearance for the 29.5-12-12 laws like that ill leave it at that 

Does any one know gear ratios on diffs? I have an extra Rincon rear diff and Cv shafts I could fab up on the back if they are geared the same. I really don't want to have to split the Suzuki diff to count teeth.
Guess I could always do it old school. Mark the drive shaft and jack it up and turn the tires and count the revolutions. 



2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, big red gear reduction, home made radiator relocater

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## gonefishin (May 7, 2013)

hey man those are great bikes I owned a 2001 quadrunner 500 and the diffs were 3.08 on mine... I ran 26'' gators on it and had a blast. I went through a lot of rear u joints and yokes though.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Well today I mounted up a set of 29.5 swamplites that I got in a trade. They clear without any real rubbing and can spin them pritty good. I also built my snorkel going out the side and up to the front racks without cutting plastics up. And had to go test it out. I still have to build a couple brackets to hold the snorkel from moving around and I'm thinking about cutting about 6-8" out of it ( its almost 6 ft from the ground to the intake) 

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, home made radiator relocater

2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 2" lift, warn 2500# winch, 26-10-12 dirt devils on front 26-11-12 itp 589 on back. 

99 big bear 350 with 400 lower end, 450 bbk, gr, 6" swing arm, 3" lift, k+n and hmf 

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) 23' gators on front 22" swamp witches on rear


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, home made radiator relocater

2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 2" lift, warn 2500# winch, 26-10-12 dirt devils on front 26-11-12 itp 589 on back. 

99 big bear 350 with 400 lower end, 450 bbk, gr, 6" swing arm, 3" lift, k+n and hmf 

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) 23' gators on front 22" swamp witches on rear


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Well after about 6 hrs of hard riding/ floating I heard the rear drive shaft start popping so headed to the house and ended up busting the Cv joint on the rear drive shaft. So..... I have more parts coming. 

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 26-9.5-12 itp589 rears and 26-10-12 dirt devil fronts 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, home made radiator relocater

2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 2" lift, warn 2500A, 1.5" snorkel, 29.5-10-12 swamplites. 

99 big bear 350 with 400 lower end, 450 bbk, gr, 6" swing arm, 3" lift, k+n and hmf 

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) 23' gators on front 22" swamp witches on rear


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey congrats on the bike, these bikes are strong runners but the rear diff and yokes can't handle big tires very well. I had one with 28 mudlights and I kept breaking the rear end parts . 4 times to be exact. Run smaller tire and this thang will last forever. Just my 2 cents


----------



## SwampWalker (Sep 27, 2013)

You cant beat the old quadrunners. To maybe solve you rear diff and driveshaft troubles and a add little wheelbase, you can snatch the rear trailing arms and driveshaft off an older straight axle arctic cat. Or if you want to go extreme, you can do what i did and just go IRS.


----------

